# Estações Do Ano - Comparações



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 00:36)

Média das minimas
Rio de Janeiro X São Paulo


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 00:47)

Lisboa X Curitiba X Porto Alegre 
Média das mínimas


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 01:23)

Madrid X Porto X Bragança (Portugal)
Média das Minimas


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 01:34)

Florianópolis X Campos do Jordão X Buenos Aires X Bariloche


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 01:46)

Hehehehe to dando uma olhada em uns dados aqui,..o lugar mais chato do mundo deve ser Quito porque la parece que não existem estações do ano o grafico da qse uma reta hehe,..


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

Porto Alegre tem uma média das mínimas semelhante à de Curitiba no inverno? 

Quito tem um clima chato, mas pelo menos temperaturas amenas durante todo o ano devido à altitude. Pior é localidades ao nivel do mar, com o mesmo calor húmido durante o ano inteiro


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 21:34)

Hehe com certeza Fil quem me dera se aqui no Rio de Janeiro eu tivesse umas temperaturas iguais a de Quito.

Mas eu acho que quem gosta de clima mesmo prefere um clima com uma amplitude grande, estações bem definidas, nisso Quito é meio chata.

Quanto a Curitiba e Porto Alegre vou montar um gráfico das duas aqui. Os dados eu peguei la no Wunderground.


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

Olha ai,..
Curitiba X Porto Alegre X Florianópolis


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Quito X Santiago X Cidade do México

Média das Minimas


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 22:13)

Agora olha esse,..

Lisboa X Rio Média das mínimas

Para vcs que moram em Lisboa e querem saber como é o inverno aqui,..é igual o verão dai,..


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 22:27)

Porto X Londres X Zurique X Reykjavík

Média das Mínimas


----------



## abrantes (7 Jan 2008 às 22:48)

Média das mínimas,..Paris X Bragança e Teerã,...Teerã tem um clima fantástico grande amplitude é disso que eu tou falando hehehehehe,..

Acho que é o melhor que eu vi ate agora,..

Fora a média das máximas que chega a 34ºC,...Fantástico o clima desse lugar


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 09:25)

abrantes disse:


> Média das mínimas,..Paris X Bragança e Teerã,...Teerã tem um clima fantástico grande amplitude é disso que eu tou falando hehehehehe,..
> 
> Acho que é o melhor que eu vi ate agora,..
> 
> Fora a média das máximas que chega a 34ºC,...Fantástico o clima desse lugar



Tens de ir ver a amplitude das temperaturas minimas de uma cidade na Sibéria chamada: Tura!
Assusta-te!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 12:50)

AnDré disse:


> Tens de ir ver a amplitude das temperaturas minimas de uma cidade na Sibéria chamada: Tura!
> Assusta-te!



Realmente assustador... Fui ao br.weather.com e é alucinante

A média das minimas de janeiro é *-36ºC* e a média em julho é *17ºC* *A partir de fevereiro a média das mínimas sobe praticamente 1ºC por dia!!!*
Para amanha preveem *-50ºC* de mínima!!

Como é que se vive lá???


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 13:15)

Gilmet disse:


> Realmente assustador... Fui ao br.weather.com e é alucinante
> 
> A média das minimas de janeiro é *-36ºC* e a média em julho é *17ºC* *A partir de fevereiro a média das mínimas sobe praticamente 1ºC por dia!!!*
> Para amanha preveem *-50ºC* de mínima!!
> ...



LOL.. Eu disse...

Eu sugiro que façamos uma visita a essa localidade.
"Population: 5,836 (2002 Census);"
Talvez alguém nos acolha...


----------



## abrantes (8 Jan 2008 às 14:10)

Que site é esse br.weather.com??

Não consegui achar aqui.

Abraço.


----------



## abrantes (8 Jan 2008 às 14:12)

Ahh ja achei aqui hehehehe,..
Problemas de dns,..


----------



## abrantes (8 Jan 2008 às 20:40)

Lugares bizarros,..

Neste gráfico a curva de Teerã parece ate "fraquinha' mas isso porque estou comparando com dois lugares bem bizarros,..

Volta lá no outro gráfico e ve Teerã com Paris e Bragança,...


Só um detalhe os dados de Tura são do site br.weather é a temperatura média das médias,....não a média das mínimas (que não estava disponível).

Abs,


----------



## abrantes (8 Jan 2008 às 20:57)

Do vinho para a água,..

Média das *Máximas* no Brasil

Temperatura alta não significa nada,....38º, 40º, 42º,...já passei sem problemas,...

O problema é a UMIDADE,...hehehe,...calor com umidade ninguém aguenta.


----------



## abrantes (10 Jan 2008 às 21:10)

Dados do wunderground,...
Média das Mínimas,...


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2008 às 21:42)

Tura deve ter um dos climas mais continentais do mundo, não é para qualquer um! 

Esses dados são de um determinado ano não é? Nesse último gráfico a média das mínimas de Santiago parece-me demasiado baixa.


----------



## abrantes (10 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Olá Fil, os dados foram tirados do Wunderground.com
E são as médias anuais.

Com relação a exclusivamente a TURA os dados foram retirados do site br.weather.com.

O clima lá apresenta uma amplitude muito grande mas sinceramente ainda achei o mais incrivel o de Teerã,..porque em Tura a temperatura varia entre o frio (pra quem é carioca 13 já é frio) e o frio marciano -39, ou seja lá é sempre frio.

Já em Teerã a temperatura vai de muito frio até muito quente,...estações muito bem demarcadas,..eu prefiro Teerã,..sem dúvida

Abraço.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

Fil disse:


> Tura deve ter um dos climas mais continentais do mundo, não é para qualquer um!
> 
> Esses dados são de um determinado ano não é? Nesse último gráfico a média das mínimas de Santiago parece-me demasiado baixa.



Olha, eu descobri a cidade de Tura há uns ano atrás, quando andava com uma colega minha a ver os lugares mais hinospitos do mundo! Vimos Vostok na Antarctica, como sendo o lugar mais gelado do planeta, mas de dificílimo acesso, e depois, assim à toa descobrimos a cidade de Tura na Sibéria. Entretanto vimos o clima dessa cidade aqui:





Como podem ver no Veão até é quentinho, em Julho a média das máximas é de 23,8ºC.
Na altura lembro-me ler que o clima da cidade é completamente de extremos e que estas médias não são mais que médias. Por exemplo, não é tão raro assim nevar no Verão, nem estarem apenas -10ºC em pleno Janeiro. Claro que depois para compensar deve ter extremos do tipo: -60ºC, +35ºC (ou mais..).

Portanto, Tura deve ter mesmo um dos climas mais "extremistas" do planeta.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 00:05)

Um local, também na Sibéria, com uma grande amplitude térmica anual, mas com um Verão mais fresco e um Inverno mais frio.





Este ano oscilou entre -60ºC em Janeiro e +30ºC em Junho.


----------



## abrantes (11 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

Oyaymayakon eu conheço (hehe quer dizer,..conheço da TV né hehe nunca fui lá)

Esta cidade é famosa por ser o lugar habitado mais frio do mundo,..
Mas não sabia que lá chegava aos 30ºC positivo não,....


Eu vi um documentário sobre esta cidade na Discovery Channel onde o cara ia lá passar uma noite acampado.

Para chegar la eles foram em dois carros porque caso o motor de um falhasse eles iam para o outro carro, se o carro estraga durante o caminho é morte certa.

Chegando la eles conheceram os moradores locais que estocam a comida (caça, coelhos etc) num armário na sala,...a carne congela ali mesmo hehe surreal.

Tem uma cena em que o cara pega água num copo dentro de casa abre a porta e jog a agua pro alto,...e a agua CONGELA NO AR hehehe incrivel, a agua vira uma especie de neve e vapor nem sei explicar so vc vendo mesmo.

O ruim é que os equipamentos param de funcionar la, camera etc.


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 02:25)

Neste fórum podem ver as fotos de um meteolouco que resolveu ir de férias para a Sibéria em Janeiro:

http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/t/14075.aspx


----------



## abrantes (25 Mai 2008 às 04:52)

Olha Teerã comparada com algumas cidades aqui da américa do sul,..
sem comparação,...
Temperatura média de 2007


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2008 às 22:14)

abrantes disse:


> Lisboa X Curitiba X Porto Alegre
> Média das mínimas



lisboa tem uma media das minimas de 8Cº em janeiro e nao 7Cº


----------



## BARROS (24 Out 2008 às 15:42)

Peço pra não confiarem nos dados do site *wheater channel*, pois são muito imprecisos. Eles dão que no Rio de Janeiro, a média em julho fica entre 18° e 25°. Isso está completamente errado! As mínimas são mais baixas( cerca de 12° a 14°), e as máximas são mas altas(27° a 29°). A pluvisidade também está errada. São poucos os meses em que as chuvas passam de 100mm nesta cidade.


----------

